# a quick question?



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

i have 4 spilos in a 75gal i want to change the gravel w/new gravel and i want the tank to cycle through so whitch place would they be better off in 4 like 12 hours a 5gal bucket or a 20Lgal tank?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would probably use both, because they are spilos. use an airpump on the bucket and it should be fine.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i would just take the gravel out with the fish in the tank... i just use a net to scoop up the gravel...
spilos wouldnt be happy together in a 5gal bucket or a 20gal. just my 2 cents

Crapfully Crappy
Marco


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

why would you want to change the old gravel, for new gravel?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

maybe he has pink gravel?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

maybe,
but why not like take two out, and put a tank devider in for lil while and then do the other half?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

marco said:


> maybe he has pink gravel?


Pwahahaha!!!


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

im not that dumb to have pink gravel 
my gravel is a mix of white and green the white gravel gets all ful of alge quick and is a bitch to clean pluse im moving and since im gonna already be taking the fish out and draining the water might as well just change the gravel too since it sucks the under gravel filters dont work 4 it either

ill post a pic of the crappy gravel in a few min.


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

here


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

more


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

more


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

last 1


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

i snuck a pic of 1 of my spilos in there to but as you can see the gravel sux any1 have any ideas of what color i should use be sides black and blue i have that in my 120 and it looks good there


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow that gravel does suck! i have brown/natural colored gravel mixed in with my black gravel and I think that looks pretty cool. try putting some brown/natural colored gravel.

Joe


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

i had that before i didnt like it too much red and black might be cool


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

That gravel is ugly. I use marble color gravel. I like it. I didn't like black gravel that much. Its really up to you.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I think red and black would be cool.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Whoa..







that color does suck. Its cute, but not the kind you'd want to display your Ps with. I say go for the brown/natural gravel.. do a mixture of different sizes.

Now for your plants.. you never mentioned the color of your plants.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i like blue and black, but i think i am going to use natural sand for mine.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

OH MY GOD! THATS WORSE THEN PINK GRAVEL!









I LAUGHED FOR A SOLID 5 MIN AFTER SEEING THOSE PICS!!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

thats the funniest thing ever...









bro, you better change that gravel like...NOW! before words get out... ahaha


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

ok look marco i know the gravel sucks alright so lets grow up and not rub it in my face k thanx


----------

